# 2 CGN's and rock solid down stays



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Ty and my daughter's male Sin both passed their CGN today and I was happy BUT the biggest brag was while we were set up, it was a kennel club Responsible Dog Ownership Day, and we were asked to be a representative of the breed. They had asked a working line GS kennel and wanted show line too. I took pics of us tracking, herding, swimming and retrieving. I was shocked at the number of people who insisted GS were not sheep dogs, but police dogs. My boys were very well behaved and accepted hugs and treats from all ages. They watched the schutzhund demo, agility demo, and had lots of visitors and although very interested in the goings on they had muscles tense but held down stays right outside the ring. The attacking GS sure had them focused.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Where's the pics?!?

Great job


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sounds like a great day. What is a CGN?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, found it on the CKC site, but it really does not say what the 12 steps are.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

It is actually an easy test to pass, you heel,greet a person who then goes over your dog, either with a brush or like a show go-over. Then meeting a stranger with a dog, then through a crowd, then strollers and wheel chair. Sit/stay, then stay and recall, then get the dog excited then calm it quickly, then the tester holds the dog and you go out of sight 90 seconds. Dog is to be well behaved for all and no corrections are allowed. I didn't know what it entailed til I entered and so couldn't practice. It was done at our very busy waterfront with lots of dog activities at the same time and tons of goose poop all over the ground. Truthfully I was more worried about the goose poop since Ty enjoys the snackign adn then won't pay attention, but he was OK. 

The GS clubs TEC was harder and he passed it before so this was just a bonus, I had been asked by a friend who wanted show lines to be there passing with all the working lines and mine are extremely stable.
With all the activity she was afraid people would dismiss show lines and that is what she breeds, but she left hers home and didn't trust them. Mine are not related to hers and actually Ty has German 3 generations back, and Sin its 4.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sue it's basically a CGC.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats trudy! I want to see the pics of Ty too.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, gotcha, just never heard of it before. I like the excite and settle. We don't do that for the test, but we do it in classes.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Trudy, I bet we will be seeing a CD on Ty soon too!!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow - you must be very proud : ) Congrats to you and Ty!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That is awesome!! I'm actually scared to do a CGN with Keeta - she just CAN'T ignore other dogs! Do a 15 minute off leash OB routine - sure, no problem. Greet another person with a dog calmly?? Too challenging, LOL!!

So congrats on your hard work and well behaved pooches!


----------

